

Secure Boot Breaks Kexec, Hibernate Support On Linux - microwise
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI4NjE

======
tedunangst
Headline is incorrect. More like hibernate and kexec break Secure Boot. A
resuming kernel doesn't verify the hibernated image before running it,
possibly leading to escape if you were relying on Secure Boot, but Secure Boot
does nothing to interfere with hibernate. The article is about a patch to
_intentionally_ disable hibernate.

